# Nfs Ltsp Suse



## mksms (19. Dezember 2003)

Das Ltsp ist ein Projekt für Diskless Clients , Server und drumrum

Zu finden unter  http://www.ltsp.org , und hier das Problem

Ich habe den Installationen der jeweiligen anleitung folge geleistet , und bin an der Stelle angekommen wo man sich ein wenig mit dem NFS ausseinander setzten muss.

Hier kann man sagen das man mit relativ wenig konfiguration einen Terminal Server aufsetzten kann und das die Clienten auch ohne Festplatte Booten und nach einigen konfig files sogar applikationen zum laufen bringen kann .

Hier sollte man vielleicht anfangen das Problem zun erklären, und zwar habe ich hier alles sowiet konfiguriert , wie zum beispiel den DHCP mit der DHCP .conf um den Clients zu sagen wetr Sie eigentlich sind usw.

NFS und NIS  Server sind installiert , diese könnten das Problem sein , denn der client bekommt alle Informationen die er braucht um sich das angegeben Verzeichniss zu erreichen und sich den Kernel zu holen , und diesen dann in die Ram Disk des Client Rechners zu laden.

Bis hier hin ist alles gut gelaufen , und jetzt kommt aber die Fehlermeldung das der CLient das er auf dem Server , in Diesem fall hat er die IP 192.168.0.0 = Sever mit DHCP NFS NIS , und schreibt eine Meldung

Mounting root filesytem: /opt/ltsp/i386   on /mnt failed: Invaloid argument 

Error! Failed to mount the root directory via NFS!
possible reasons include :

1) NFS services may not be running on the server
2)Workstation IP does not map to a hostname, eigther in /etc/hosts, or in DNS
3)Wrong address for NFS server in the DHCP config file 
4)Wrong pathname for root directory in the DHCP config file

Kernel panic :Attempted to kill init! 

was kann hier falsch gemacht worden sein?


----------



## mksms (20. Dezember 2003)

Hier kann ich die , einzelnen konfig files ja mal posten das man sieht worum es denn nun genau geht oder was ich vielleicht falsch gemacht haben kann:
******************************************************************************


DHCP conf
# once you adjusted this file and copied it to /etc/dhcpd.conf.
# TARGET=/etc/dhcpd.conf.example
# DEFAULT=Y
# DESCRIPTION="Example config file for dhcp"
# DESC_KEY=dhcpd.conf
# ACTION=COPY,0640,root,root
#

ddns-update-style             none;
default-lease-time            21600;
max-lease-time                21600;

option subnet-mask            255.255.255.0;
option broadcast-address      192.168.0.1;
option routers                192.168.0.1;
option domain-name-servers    192.168.0.1;
option domain-name            "linux.local";
option root-path              "192.168.0.1: /opt/ltsp/i386 "  ;

option option-128 code 128 = string;
option option-129 code 129 = text;

allow booting;
allow bootp;

shared-network WORKSTATIONS {
    subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
    }
}

group	{
    use-host-decl-names       on;
    option log-servers        192.168.0.1;

    host ws001 {
        hardware ethernet     00:50:BA:BA:F4:E6;
        fixed-address         192.168.0.7;
        filename              "/lts/vmlinuz-2.4.22-ltsp-2";

    }
    host ws002 {
        hardware ethernet     000:09:30:6A:1C;
        fixed-address         192.168.0.2;
        filename              "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";
        option option-128     e4:45:74:68:00:00;
        option option-129     "NIC=tulip";
    }
}


/etc/host

127.0.0.1	localhost
192.168.0.7     ws001
# special IPv6 addresses
::1             localhost ipv6-localhost ipv6-loopback

fe00::0         ipv6-localnet

ff00::0         ipv6-mcastprefix
ff02::1         ipv6-allnodes
ff02::2         ipv6-allrouters
ff02::3         ipv6-allhosts

192.168.0.7	ws001
192.168.0.1    	linux.local 	linux
192.168.0.2    	linux.local


/etc/exports

/opt/ltsp/i386 
 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(ro,no_root_squash,sync) 192.168.0.7/255.255.255.0(ro,no_root_squasch,sync)
/var/opt/ltsp/swapfiles \
 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_root_squash,async)



/etc/fstab

/dev/hda3	/	reiserfs	defaults 1 2
/dev/cdrecorder	/media/cdrecorder	auto	ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0
/dev/cdrom	/media/cdrom	auto	ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0
devpts	/dev/pts	devpts	defaults 0 0
/dev/fd1	/media/floppy	auto	noauto,user,sync 0 0
proc	/proc	proc	defaults 0 0
usbdevfs	/proc/bus/usb	usbdevfs	noauto 0 0
linux.local:/opt/ltsp/i386	/	nfs	bg,soft,intr,retry=5 0 0

jo , im grossen und ganzen sind das die konfigfiles.
******************************************************************************
Wenn amn mir hierbei sagen kann was ich falsch gemacht habe oder welche verbesserungen wir hier machen können u, das System funktionstüchtig machen zu köönnen.


----------

